# How to amplify wireless signal that I receive?



## chickenwings (Mar 13, 2003)

The university I work at has an off-campus wireless network. But the signal to my house is very weak. What can I do to amplify this signal? Is there some kind of USB antenna available?

I use a laptop with a built-in g/b card to access wireless internet. This specific network that I'm talking about is a g network.


----------



## bosshogg151 (Jan 18, 2004)

Try this http://www.turnpoint.net/wireless/cantennahowto.html


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

You'll want a bridge halfway between you and the network's router.

http://reviews.cnet.com/4566-3304_7-0.html?filter=500303_3809360_


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hawking Tech has a number of products that will help you increase your wireless range. The root page is Hawking Hi-Gain™ WiFi Range Extending Products.

Some of the more interesting products are this Hawking [HSB2] Hi-Gain WiFi Signal Booster, which can be used on either end of a wireless connection to boost the signal power.

Another way to increase your signal strength is by the use of hi-gain antennas. You can choose from omni-directional or directional models, here are a some examples.

Hawking [HAI7SIP] Hi-Gain 7dBi Omni-Directional Antenna

Hawking [HAI15SC] Hi-Gain 15dBi Corner Antenna

[HAO14SD] Outdoor Hi-Gain 14dBi Directional Antenna Kit


----------



## chickenwings (Mar 13, 2003)

Thanks for all your suggestions... HOWEVER... this is the problem: My current wireless access card is built in, so there's no way for me to attach a High-Gain antenna to my card.

I am surprised that no company's come up with some kind of USB solution yet, i.e. an antenna that plugs into your USB port but boosts the incoming wireless signal.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd suggest that you buy a wireless card that is not built-in.

One alternative is to buy a wireless bridge or access point. Connect the hi-gain antenna and/or booster to that, and connect it using a cable to the machine.

The only "USB Solution" would be a USB connected wireless adapter, since an antenna connected directly to the USB wouldn't accomplish much. These already exist in quantity.


----------

